# Teacaking Robbing Buggers!



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Insurance companies, WHAT A SCAM!!!!

I drove a nissan micra 1.0 for 2 years, Paid £1800 and £1200 for the first and second years, Fully comp in my name.

I then got a job with a company car :speechles (Ford C-MAX, Ford Focus, now new Golf TDI Bluemotion). 

I wrote the C-MAX off when i aquaplaned in the wet, my fault.

I then had another accident with a uninsured driver. So it was my "fault" again.

Now i've got over 12 months without a claim with the company car and looking to move companies.

Go to re-insure the car which my sister is driving as she said i can have it back for the time being as she is at uni.

£1700...

WHAT THE HELL?

I have 4 years driving now and 1 years NCB, But I'm "more of a risk".


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

You are more of a risk because you have been involved in 2 accidents in 4 years


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Despite the fact i've driven over 200,000 miles. And have been 70k miles since my last accident...

So if you put that into "average" terms, I've been driving for 5.83 years since my last accident in "average people".


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Miles wont matter, the accidents will.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

just dont tell them about the accidents if it was a company car, surely it was company insurance so doesnt matter?


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah miles aren't considered. I can't see myself driving more than 6k miles this year, and no more than 10k the next.
I therefore have less miles to have an accident with, so theoretically it would be easier for me to build ncb.
I can see to an extent your frustration.

Won't you get a company car in your next job?


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

No,

I'm moving from driving all over the place to a office based job.

I'm getting a decent pay increase.

But not one that will a) Purchase the car, and b) Insure the car when the insurance is far higher than the value of the car...

@Big_Ben

that's what i am not sure about... I don't understand if that's going at act against me... If not then woo 

Otherwise, I really don't know what to do...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

big ben said:


> just dont tell them about the accidents if it was a company car, surely it was company insurance so doesnt matter?


That exactly right. The same as if you get caught drink driving in a company car you don't have to tell your own insurers! :thumb:

[disclaimer]none of the above is actually true[/disclaimer]


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Is the job moved forced?
As it seems the pay rise isn't greater than the perk of company car + insurance paid for. Sorry for going off track a bit.

Oh, and I currently pay insurance which is costing me 150% of the car value- crazy!


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

You have been driving 50,000 miles per year and insured your own car , why didnt the company give you one you must have been driving most of the day


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Richf said:


> You have been driving 50,000 miles per year and insured your own car , why didnt the company give you one you must have been driving most of the day


I believe he had his own car/insurance for 2 years. He then had a company car for a few years and did high mileage. Is now changing job that requires less driving and doesn't get a company car.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

So the 200,000 miles mostly came in the company car in the last 2 years??


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

In the last 3 years.

My point is that statistically, Milage wise, I am less of a "danger" than alot of others, But due to me having 2 accidents in the past 3 years, My insurance has exploded through the roof!

I can completely see why people don't get insurance and try and run their luck. Not that i ever would, But can see why.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

My point it that people exaggerate their experience , i have mates who are full time truck drivers and dont cover 65k a year 

2 accidents in 3 years is always going to look bad


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

The uninsured driver claim will only go down as your fault until everything is settled (I hope you went through the Motors Insurers Bureau for it). All the money will be reclaimed by your insurance company through it and you will get your lost no-claims bonus back again. (well thats what happened with me anyway)


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Igloo said:


> In the last 3 years.
> 
> *My point is that statistically, Milage wise, I am less of a "danger" than alot of others*, But due to me having 2 accidents in the past 3 years, My insurance has exploded through the roof!
> 
> I can completely see why people don't get insurance and try and run their luck. Not that i ever would, But can see why.


True, but unfortunately the above quote (to insurance companies) makes you 'statistically' MORE likely to have an accident due to miles you cover. They'll use any ole BS at times to bump up your premium. Just try moving a couple of houses down the road, like a friend of mine did - her premium neary doubled !

Swings and roundabouts with Insurance Companies mate. I'll be eating popcorn though, waiting to find out if that's true with company vehicles and insurance.....intersting


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

I rang our fleet manager today, And he said to declare it, As it'll probably be on the MID somewhere.

No one seems to know for sure... But i'll be declaring it.

I'm no longer going to be doing the miles, Down to ~10k /year.

I wish they could write to my company and ask how many miles since my last accident and work it that way.

Ah well


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm sorry but I don't see what the problem is here. Forgetting miles you've had 2 accidents in the 3 years you've been driving - I think that put's you at more of a risk if you ask me. I bet the cost of the claims adds up to more than you paid - that's what insurance is about.

The reason they won't phone up and ask your company is that this it just wouldn't work in practice - too much admin and too easy to falsify. It probably wouldn't affect your premium much anyway.

As for not declaring accidents if it's in a company car - don't listen to that advice whatever you do. I'm surprised by some of the things you see on here about what you 'don't need to tell your insurers'.

You've got to take the rough with the smooth I'm afraid. Like I said I bet the cost of your insurance over the last 2 years has been less than the cost of your claims.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just to confirm the above, the question you are asked when applying for insurance is - "have *YOU *been involved in any accidents or claims or suffered any losses etc"...

The accidents will be recorded on the CUL as you driving, regardless that it was a company car you were driving at the time.


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm not advising this, BUT.... I'd bet, if you drove around uninsured, even if you eventually got caught and fined, i bet the total cost will be less than what you are paying, especially £1800 on a 1.0 micra!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

P200MSD said:


> I'm not advising this, BUT.... I'd bet, if you drove around uninsured, even if you eventually got caught and fined, i bet the total cost will be less than what you are paying, especially £1800 on a 1.0 micra!


Until of course you hit someone and they jump out the car screaming "Whiplash", then the hire car costs come in on top. Then you find out they are Harley Street Surgeons and can't work for a year 

Bargain :thumb:


----------



## Bondy (Mar 31, 2011)

Shiny said:


> Until of course you hit someone and they jump out the car screaming "Whiplash", then the hire car costs come in on top. Then you find out they are Harley Street Surgeons and can't work for a year
> 
> Bargain :thumb:


Don't forget having your car crushed and receiving a prison sentence if involved in a serious accident.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Ofcourse, i wouldn't do that, But i can see why people would.

I've found a company that specialise in this kind of insurance and give slightly lower premiums.

So the plan now is to use the motorbike for commuting and only take the car when i need it to go somewhere for work.

(Get this, £700 to insure a 1000cc motorbike <1 years riding exp <1 years NCB. Only me on the policy, SP30, 2 accidents above included!)

works out at £2000 for a 1.4 Astra (56). - Which i'm going to insure until october, then cancel my policy. as i'll have another years "driving" and another years NCB. It drops it by ~£900.

- Cost to cancel will be about £300 loss so saving around £600 for the year 

So some light at the end of the tunnel, Slightly....


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Igloo said:


> (Get this, £700 to insure a 1000cc motorbike <1 years riding exp <1 years NCB. Only me on the policy, SP30, 2 accidents above included!)


Sensible chap. I insure my motorbike for about £100 a year which gives me cover for riding any bike. It costs about £50 for a years tax and 10p a mile in fuel. I can drive past everyone sitting in a queue of traffic and park almost anywhere I like for free. Where's the downside?


----------



## brightspark (Aug 21, 2010)

So are you going to tell your insurers that you also use you car for business purposes as well, that is if you use it as you say, when I need it to go somewhere for work ?


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Just got me admiral multi car renewal for 1 2002 E46 Sport, 1 fully loaded 2009 E93 auto convertible and 1 2001 Zafira Elegance, combined annual mileage of 34000 miles, 2 named drivers on all vehicles, for 840 all in. 

Cheaper than I was expecting!

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

grantwils said:


> Sensible chap. I insure my motorbike for about £100 a year which gives me cover for riding any bike. It costs about £50 for a years tax and 10p a mile in fuel. I can drive past everyone sitting in a queue of traffic and park almost anywhere I like for free. Where's the downside?


Downside is the Mrs 

Need atleast 1 car for shopping, etc etc.

Got some insurance quotes for a 1.8 Astra SXI Auto for £900 which i'm going to take (after being and test driving the car).



brightspark said:


> So are you going to tell your insurers that you also use you car for business purposes as well, that is if you use it as you say, when I need it to go somewhere for work ?


Yes, That's 12,000 miles and 3,000 (15,000) combined milage.

SDP&C + the business use.

Good price IMO.

Going to use the bike for work as much as possible. As said above, Cheap cheap cheap, And no queueing. :devil:


----------

